# dynamic carving help.



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Getting the feel of cross under turns helps a lot. The easiest way to get used to this is to find a well groomed blue run that you are comfortable straightlining. As you are riding with the nose pointed down the fall line, flex and extend your ankle to edge the board and make some shallow S turns. Let your knees stay kind of flexible to allow the board to sway back and forth under your upper body like a clock pendulum. Play around with it making larger radius turns. Soon you will feel very comfortable letting the board travel in an entirely different path down the hill than your upper body.
> 
> This is essentially, dynamic riding be is dynamic skidded turns or dynamic carved turns. The board will travel in different path than the body. The edge change should occur as the board passes beneath the upper body and generally as it crosses the fall line.
> 
> Grizz...help me out if I have missed something...you`re the level 2 guru here....



Ive been working on that a lot lately. It's a pain in the ass here in the mid atlantic. Every time I find a decent run to work this on, it becomes an ice to mogul mess after an hour or so. Damn skidders!!

It is an awesome feeling when it works though.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Getting the feel of cross under turns helps a lot. The easiest way to get used to this is to find a well groomed blue run that you are comfortable straightlining. As you are riding with the nose pointed down the fall line, flex and extend your ankle to edge the board and make some shallow S turns. Let your knees stay kind of flexible to allow the board to sway back and forth under your upper body like a clock pendulum. Play around with it making larger radius turns. Soon you will feel very comfortable letting the board travel in an entirely different path down the hill than your upper body.
> 
> This is essentially, dynamic riding be is dynamic skidded turns or dynamic carved turns. The board will travel in different path than the body. The edge change should occur as the board passes beneath the upper body and generally as it crosses the fall line.
> 
> Grizz...help me out if I have missed something...you`re the level 2 guru here....



I've been practicing on it this weekend, unfortunately the condition was less then ideal, would you say it's harder to execute dynamic craving in the mix of hardpack and ice patches? Also, by the end of the day my left leg was pretty much shot (I am on goofy stance) Would this be because I am leaning a bit too far back? I am thinking of adjusting my bindings too, right now I have my back foot at -5, I was thinking of going a slight duck stance, for some reason seems more nature to me even though I don't freestyle just yet....


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Grizz...help me out if I have missed something...you`re the level 2 guru here....


DUDE! Shhhh! 
Now they'll be comming with tar and feathers.

Seriously though, I'm the furthest thing from a guru. 


Whoops.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

Cool I'll give that try next time...unfortunately most of SoCal resorts are full of hard pack and ice....definitely not powder like around Christmas after the big storm..


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks for all the replies
im going friday so ill try it there, 
now to hop around the basement and visualize visualize visualize 

also is dynamic skidding (if this is real) sort of the same technique except you push your foot out at the apex?


----------

